# Bolen's mower, Model 1668 Mower, Year 1990.



## bowjam (Apr 22, 2010)

Bolens Lawn Tractor, Model 1668 , Year 1990. 

Mower in great shape. Only problem is the intermittent B&S engine.

BRIGGS & STRATTON L-head twin cylinders 16 HP model 402400:
I have to prime carburetor with gasoline to start and continue to prime till engine is running on it's on fuel. Engine can lose prime over night.Does this engine have a fuel pump ?
Also once engine gets hot (operating temperature) if it dies it will not start again until it cooled for several hours. Spark is very weak till engine has cool.
Engine runs strong and smooth as long as it doesn't die and need to be re-started. Suspect maybe the coil but it runs great till it dies ?
Any advice or suggestion will be appreciated.


----------

